# Hop Of The Week 4/10/06 - Perle



## Stuster (4/10/06)

So this week to Germany for Perle hops. What do you think of them? How do you use them - bittering/flavour/aroma? What styles are they good for? What other hops do they combine well with? Are there any hops that are not good to combine with them? Anything the new brewer should know about these hops? Tell us all you know about them.

Information on Perle hops from here. Suggestions of varieties for future hop of the week very welcome.



> German Perle
> Bred at the Hll Hop Research Institute from the English Northern Brewer variety.
> 
> Characteristics
> ...


----------



## KillerRx4 (4/10/06)

I havent brewed with perle as yet. 

However I can say that my perle plant is towering 3 times hight than my columbus & cluster plants so far


----------



## PostModern (4/10/06)

I've used it primarily as a bittering hop. The 7% pellets I used about a year ago gave a nice smooth bitterness in several European style ales (Belgian Pale Ale, Dusseldorf Alt and iirc I used the dregs of the bag mixed with NB in a North English Brown). In the contintal ales, I used noble hops and in the Brown I used EKG for late additions. All went well together.

Never added them late, so I can't comment on flavour or aroma characteristics.


----------



## NRB (5/10/06)

I've also only used them for bittering - I generally use them as my bittering hops in APAs.


----------



## jagerbrau (5/10/06)

I tried it as a bittering with saaz as arroma, fermented with 2565 kolsch yeast, beer sort of fruity, not sure what from as never used kolsch yeast or pearle before


----------



## warrenlw63 (5/10/06)

Used them in a few lagers (early and late) and never really cared for the overly colourless results. h34r: 

Little bit like the poor, soapy cousin of Hallertau. Given the fact the AAUs of Hallertau are closing in on Perle is starting to make it a bit of a redundant case. 

Warren -


----------



## neonmeate (6/10/06)

warrenlw63 said:


> Used them in a few lagers (early and late) and never really cared for the overly colourless results. h34r:
> 
> Little bit like the poor, soapy cousin of Hallertau. Given the fact the AAUs of Hallertau are closing in on Perle is starting to make it a bit of a redundant case.
> 
> Warren -



totally agree with all of above. tell it like it is warren!


----------



## tangent (6/10/06)

i used some plugs as flavour & aroma in a lager
i like it!


----------



## warrenlw63 (6/10/06)

In your defence Tangent I've only ever used the pellets which I didn't overly like. OTOH like all things plug and flower they always seem to have a superior edge to the pellets.  

I'd certainly give them another go in plug form. 

Warren -


----------



## razz (6/10/06)

I planned to use Perle pellets for a Bavarian Helles this weekend, until I read Warren's comments.  

I use to be indecisive, but now I'm not so sure !


----------



## *hop*cone* (6/10/06)

I have had good results with Perle. But I wouldn't write home to mum about it. I have found it good for bittering, no aroma as yet. Slightly earthy (booring) characteristics IMHO. Halletau Traditional is a nice hop I have had a lot of good results using this variety in the past.... but I degress.


----------



## peas_and_corn (25/5/11)

Digging up this old thread, have many people used perle as an aroma/flavour hop? I've only used it once in that way, I keg hopped my wheat beer and it added a strong herbal note to the beer that I became somewhat fond of- though I preferred it when it died down after a while and became background flavour.


----------



## fcmcg (25/5/11)

I LOVE PERLE !!!
Honestly , i think this hop is underated...
When i first tried it , it was because i had no Norther Brewer and that is apparently a good substitute..and i got 500g in a ebay deal with some other hops.The First beer i made with it was lovely.It was a Californian common and although the style is designed to showcase Northern Brewer , i though that Perle was a brilliant substitute.Subsequent batches made with Northern Brewer have not been as nice as the Perle one IMHO.
I've also used it as bittering , flavour and aroma in a blonde ( the real blonde , not some marketing wankers idea of a blonde) and again though that it lent a beautiful soft fluffiness to the palate.
I was only saying to a bloke from the forum last night , that i think this hop is underated and everyone went on about Amarillo ( also guilty ) and now it's galaxy...but they miss some of the left of centre hops such as Perle...
Perle...love it
Cheers
Ferg :icon_chickcheers:
edit..spellink


----------



## peas_and_corn (25/5/11)

So what styles do you use it in?


----------



## fcmcg (25/5/11)

peas_and_corn said:


> So what styles do you use it in?


I've only used it in a blonde ale ( twice)
And a Californian Common ( 3 times )
Apparently , because of their German heritage , German beers..Think Bock or an Alt but NOT a Pils...
I guess use them where ever you want a spicy, leathery, slightly floral and fruity taste and aroma !
Or use them as a Northern Brewer substitute ( because that's where they were bred from originally )
as a post script...
Galaxy...it is a cross between an Australian female and a male Perle hop. 
And here is a bit i found on another brew site regarding perle...
At 7% to 9%AA Perle is best used in a flavor/aroma role at the end of a boil. However, Perle also makes a great stand-alone hop in lower alpha beers like a light lager or an American Wheat. Another use is an interesting hop in place of some traditional UK hops - a great example being Sierra Nevada Pale Ale
Anyway...
I like the hop !
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## peas_and_corn (25/5/11)

Hmm, interesting. I'm thinking of making my next beer perle based so I'm getting info to advise my recipe formulation.


----------

